# Game 70- Grizzlies @ Nets--03.29.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 70
Memphis Grizzlies (41-30) @ New Jersey Nets (41-28)**
Wedneday March 29th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Cucky Atkins*</td><td>*Eddie Jones*</td><td>*Lorenzen Wright*</td><td>*Shane Battier*</td><td>*Pau Gasol*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.1</td><td>12.7</td><td>5.4</td><td>10.2</td><td>20.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.7</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.9</td><td>5.2</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>2.3</td><td>.6</td><td>1.8</td><td>4.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Mike Miller*</td><td>*Bobby Jackson*</td><td>*Brian Cardinal*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.8</td><td>11.4</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.6</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>2.9</td><td>.7</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.0</td><td>24.0</td><td>13.4</td><td>19.5</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.1</td><td>6.9</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Paul Gasol 20.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 4.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.88</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Eddie Jones 1.87</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .75</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 1.99</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.9%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jake Tsakalidis 59.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Mike Miller 41.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chucky Atkins 79.8%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>41-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-37</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>29-42</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-44</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-50</td><td>22</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>56-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>47-23</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>41-28</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>41-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>36-33</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-34</td><td>20.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>36-35</td><td>20.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-37</td><td>23.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Wolves Lead Season Series 1-0*
01.13.06, @ MEM- Nets 69- Grizzlies 81

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I think before the opening jump ball the Nets deserve a standing ovation. Just unbelievable this run they're on right now. After all the criticism all year, they deserve a big applause for their effort as of late.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I think before the opening jump ball the Nets deserve a standing ovation. Just unbelievable this run they're on right now. After all the criticism all year, they deserve a big applause for their effort as of late.


Rep. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Two hottest teams in the league right now.Before the Sonics game last night,Grizz had a 7 game winning streak.It will be fun to watch


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince have always struggled against Eddie Jones. Hopefully tonight he will snap out of it.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Battier an Jones both have given the Nets problems in the past. RJ will need to get involved in the offense more tonight, and Kidd will need to dominate his matchup in order to offset the advatange they have with Gasol.


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

We are going to win.Its payback time.Go Nets.


----------



## njspeck12 (Mar 19, 2006)

The Nets have to get up early and continue defend well stopping Gasol after a career performance is going to be tough. I hope that Kristic, Collins, and Cliff don't get into much foul trouble.



ps. Pau Gasol looks sinister in the roster picture


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Think Jason can chase Mike Miller around?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

wow, pau gasol leads his team in points, rebounds, assists, and blocks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

JoeOtter15 said:


> wow, pau gasol leads his team in points, rebounds, assists, and blocks


 Yeah, Pau is pretty ridiculous. I assumed he was leading in points and rebounds and blocks, but the assists really surprised me


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I hate Chucky Atkins. One of my most despised players in the league.

I hope he stinks his diaper.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Cmon Nets extend the winning streak!! The nets have to contain pau gasol and the other role players! GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Memphis wearing the old "Pros" jersey?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grizzlies win the tip.

Atkins misses, rebound Nets.
Kidd turns it over, Pau hits. 2-0 Grizz.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow. That may have been the worst pass of Jason Kidd's career.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If by chance Nenad outplays Pau tonight, I've got some comments to put in NBA General.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins answers. 2-2 tie.

Pau misses, rebound Vince.
Kidd hits a three!!!

5-2 Nets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets go off as 6 point favorites.

A brutal back-to-back for the Grizzlies.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pau hits again. 5-4 Nets.

RJ drives and lays it in. 7-4 Nets.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Whew, what a move.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

LMAO

Just Collins can't even grab a wide open rebound without falling all over himself.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm here, go Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince hits in the pain. 9-4 Nets.

Pau drives and misses, rebound Nenad.

Vince misses a long three, collins gets it back. 
Vince drives, gets fouled by Jones.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a long two. 11-4 Nets.

Pau hits in the paint. 11-6 Nets.

Nenad answers. 13-6 Nets.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Gasol's just spectactular.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits

Under 8 to play

Gasol misses

RJ hits a 3 from Krstic

16-6 Nets.

Memphis TimeOut


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pau misses, rebound collins.

RJ for threeeee! Nice pass by nenad out of the double team. 

16-6 Nets
Time out Grizzlies


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am curious to see how the Vince-Jones matchup goes. Jones always gives Vince fits


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 8:29 Vince Carter missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
NJ 8:26 Offensive Rebound by Jason Collins 
MEM 8:17 Personal foul on Eddie Jones 
NJ 8:07 Jason Kidd made Jump Shot, Assist Vince Carter 
MEM 7:47 Pau Gasol made Layup, Assist Eddie Jones 
NJ 7:30 Nenad Krstic made Jump Shot, Assist Richard Jefferson 
MEM 7:07 Pau Gasol missed Leaning Jump Shot 
NJ 7:03 Defensive Rebound by Jason Collins 
NJ 6:57 Richard Jefferson made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Nenad Krstic 
MEM 6:53 Full Timeout 

NETS 16: GRIZZLIES 6


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Interesting. Pau Gasol vs. the future Pau Gasol. (Krstic)


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince is just beautiful to watch.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Battier misses, rebound Nenad.

Vince drives and lays it in. 18-6 Nets.

Battier hits a three. 18-9 Nets.

"Now thats what I call ga-soul." Mark jackson...is amazing.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Memphis miss

Carter flies comes down and hits

18-6 Nets

Atkins drives but stripped, off Nets

Battier hits a 3

18-9 Nets

Carter loses but gets it back, Kidd misses a 3

Pau loses it


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

18:9 Nets


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow, what a board by Kidd.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, the Nets just keep playing great basketball.

What took them so long?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses, rebound Kidd as he falls down. Gets it to nenad, who gets fouled by Wright.
Hits both, 20-9 Nets..

Jackson in for Atkins.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ misses a 3

Kidd rebounds, Krstic gets fouled, will shoot 2

Krstic hits both

Jackson in for Atkins

19-9 Nets

"I said to my computer, your better than that" lmao!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

people on the game thread is not many today.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses, rebound collins. Nenad called for a travel in transition.

Pau with the dunk. 20-11 Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice rebounding by the nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic travels

Nets still with the starters

Pau slams it

20-11 Nets

RJ fakes Pau and Battier and dunks it

22-11 Nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets 2006 Championship... Go Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 4 to play

Robinson in for Collins

Gasol is short

Kidd to Krstic, nice!

24-11 Nets,

Yes kidd is not a top 5 pg.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad makes Wright his *****.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with the dunk. 22-11 Nets.

Collins called for a foul, his 2nd. Cliff comes in for him.
Pau with a nice move, but misses, rebound Cliff.

Nenad with the dunk off the no look pass from kidd! 24-11 Nets.

Wright got Nenowned!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They dont have an answer for RJ


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Gasol nice shot

24-13 Nets

Nets all time out

Up by 11.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pau hits to beat the shot clock.

Time out Nets. Nets up 24-13.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

How can you not love Pau's game?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Interesting. Pau Gasol vs. the future Pau Gasol. (Krstic)


If that happens, you will be looking up close at one of these.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

7M3 said:


> How can you not love Pau's game?



Uuhhmmm... Because he is on the opposing team


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NJ out rebounding the Grizz by 9 already (11-2).


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

How does our defense look, guys?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If that happens, you will be looking up close at one of these.


ghoti, i hope Nets will get a title this year.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Uuhhmmm... Because he is on the opposing team


You're foolish.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Uuhhmmm... Because he is on the opposing team


 that doesn't mean you can't like another players game. I don't want him to win, but he is damn good.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Yes kidd is not a top 5 pg.


Who said Kidd isn't a top 5 PG?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh god, vaughn is getting owned


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits. 24-15 Nets.

Someone on the Nets misses.

Jackson drives, gets fouled and hits. Hits the FT. 24-18 Nets.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Kidd goes out, Nets fall apart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Anima said:


> Who said Kidd isn't a top 5 PG?


 mark jacksons computer.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

7M3 said:


> You're foolish.


but he is f'n right.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Darry Dawkins just said he is working with the nets. I wonder as what


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

7M3 said:


> You're foolish.


why, that is a sign of a die-hard fan.......we love the nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we must win , 24-18 Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

What is it with Robinson thiking he is Carter lately?

Jackson hits a 2

Jackson again and the foul

hits FT

24-18 Nets

**** Mike MIller

The Janitor throws it out

Under 1

Carter hits and the foul


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Kidd goes out, Nets fall apart.


carter responds!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I blame these damn fruit magnets!!!!!! They reside on our refrigerators


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

persian pride said:


> why, that is a sign of a die-hard fan.......we love the nets


i love Nets so much, i pay so much attention to nets everyday.i can not leave Nets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> mark jacksons computer.


 Mark Jackson, as in the former Knicks PG?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Anima said:


> Who said Kidd isn't a top 5 PG?


Jackson said he found an article online which listed the top 5 pgs in the NBA and Kidd was not on it, he then said "I told my computer, come on your better than that"


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mike miller said gtfo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and hits and gets fouled! Hits the FT. 27-18 Nets.

Someone on the grizzlies misses, rebound Nenad.
Zoran misses, ball goes out off Jackson. Nets can hold for one.

Cliff misses a three, zoran blocked at the buzzer.

*END OF 1ST*
Nets 27
Grizz 18


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince probably has the most and 1's in the league


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran stuffed at the buzzer, whats with him lately?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Anima said:


> Mark Jackson, as in the former Knicks PG?


He is doing play by play with Ian Eagle.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Jackson said he found an article online which listed the top 5 pgs in the NBA and Kidd was not on it, he then said "I told my computer, come on your better than that"


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

jarkid said:


> but he is f'n right.


That's not for you to decide.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

27-18 Nets, end of 1st...


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

he had to shoot that one, but the brick before it was ugly


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wrestlemania 22 commercial


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Reset: Vaughn, Planinic, Carter, Cliffy, Krstic


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

7M3 said:


> That's not for you to decide.


because i am a diehard nets fan.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

persian pride said:


> why, that is a sign of a die-hard fan.......we love the nets


No, it's the sign of stupidity. Only little babies are unable to respect the games of players that don't play for their favorite team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> but he is f'n right.


 You don't ever see anyone do something out there and think "that was good" unless there in a Nets jersey?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Robinson misses

Wright slams it

20-27 Nets

Vaughn hits 2

29-20 Nets

Nets Ball LMAO that was off Krstic.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

jarkid said:


> because i am a diehard nets fan.


* No name calling*

And what are you saying because to?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

7M3 said:


> No, it's the sign of stupidity. Only little babies are unable to respect the games of players that don't play for their favorite team.



Respect and admiring are two different emotions. I can respect his game but that does that mean I like it? No


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> NJ out rebounding the Grizz by 9 already (11-2).


Yeah, the Nets started the game off 7 of 8 from the field, hard to rebound when there are no misses.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> oh god, vaughn is getting owned


Copy post.

Repeat as needed.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vaughn hits a jumper!!! OMG!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I had this scrub unit


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

29-22 Nets

Nets TimeOut

Put Wright in!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> You don't ever see anyone do something out there and think "that was good" unless there in a Nets jersey?


i would think he is good, but i won't care too much.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray is absolutely dreadful. he cant handle a pass from 3 feet away?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> I had this scrub unit


 where do you have them?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Yeah, the Nets started the game off 7 of 8 from the field, hard to rebound when there are no misses.
> 
> -Petey


 Seems the Grizz where putting up bricks early, how they couldn't get a couple of those?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

7M3 said:


> * No name calling*
> 
> And what are you saying because to?


Don't even argue, man. You're a fan of the Nets _and_ the game of basketball. 

The others are only fans of winning and the name on the front of the jersey. Much less respectable.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Respect and admiring are two different emotions. I can respect his game but that does that mean I like it? No


i agree.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Respect and admiring are two different emotions. I can respect his game but that does that mean I like it? No


Whatever you want.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anima said:


> Seems the Grizz where putting up bricks early, how they couldn't get a couple of those?


We're a terrible rebounding team, especially with Wright playing instead of Tsakalidis. We don't have any above-average rebounders except for possibly Mike Miller (who's merely just good for his position), and our offensive rebounding is abysmal.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince gets fouled hits both

31-22 Nets

Jesus we suck away on the west

15-14 Overall

11-3 at home against West.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn, vince shooting 40.7 FG% in march


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Rawse said:


> We're a terrible rebounding team, especially with Wright playing instead of Tsakalidis. We don't have any above-average rebounders except for possibly Mike Miller (who's merely just good for his position), and our offensive rebounding is abysmal.


Jake must be hurt...he was beasting for a second...I almost had to look twice to see if it was the same person lol...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I think Pau Gasol is awesome and I love watching him play.

I also hope he completely sucks in this game and the Nets win.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Murray is infuriating.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray needs to take a seat!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bobby Jackson. Worst floor vision ever.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pau Gasol owns


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Miller with his first two. 

The Nets really need to watch him because if he's gets hot, whoa, look out.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cardinal draws foul but nothing

Under 9 to play

Murray jumper missed

Carter clanks a 3

Miller: A rare open 3 miss

Planinic draws foul now put them in!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran, GOOD keep attack the rim!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OH please. Just because I don't like a players game, does that make me less of a fan? I respect his game and know what he can do but does that oblige me to love it? Hell no. As Scarface said and I quote..

"You don't have to love me but you have to respect me"


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I think Pau Gasol is awesome and I love watching him play.
> 
> I also hope he completely sucks in this game and the Nets win.


ya


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> damn, vince shooting 40.7 FG% in march


in the other side, he pay so much attention than before on defense.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I wish I had NBA TV so I can watch Gasol play. Dude is off the hook.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran learn to shoot from the line


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Jake must be hurt...he was beasting for a second...I almost had to look twice to see if it was the same person lol...


Yup, sprained his thumb against the Pacers last week. He got his cast off (I believe) on Monday, but he can't even hold the basketball right now.

Hope we get him back for the playoffs, because we're such a more efficient team with him starting. He at least knows how to box someone out, which Lorenzen Wright has no clue how to do.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray get out of THE ****ING GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray gets called on foul

31-22 Nets

I would much rather have in wright in right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank's substituition patterns are getting better

Pau for president. I think Pau has been studying Duncan's moves


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> murray get out of THE ****ING GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hehe relax......he will get better as the game goes along


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Gasol looks like Shaggy from Scooby Doo.

RJ draws foul

Will Shoot 2


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

keep fn missing free throws


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

RJ's great at drawing contact


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

After starting out great in the rebounding battle the Nets are only up 3 (14-11) and have only gotten three boards since my last rebounding post.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> keep fn missing free throws


yes are right, Jefferson24Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pau Gasol = Serpico


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Murray is just poop. I don't even want to think about how many wide open three point shots he's missed this season.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Get Murray out of there

32-23 Nets

Gasol used to be a PG, I was wondering how the hell a guy like that moves.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

do not let murray touch THE BALL ON OFFENSE, frank get him out of the game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

our bench can not shoot the ****ing ball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I was wondering what happened to Chucky. Good to see he's starting somewhere.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Memphis should have traded for Brevin Knight and Melvin Ely.

They would be unstoppable right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Pau Gasol = Serpico


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

boy, at least scott padgett can hit open three's when the team has a lead, get him in there. Or get wright in!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NBA TV is a stat whore


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> boy, at least scott padgett can hit open three's when the team has a lead, get him in there. Or get wright in!!!


ya, maybe.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Rawse said:


>


wow it really is him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that is not a travel in the NBA!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

zoran, robinson and murray 0-10, wow


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Memphis should have traded for Brevin Knight and Melvin Ely.
> 
> They would be unstoppable right now.


I'd have been happy with a Wright for Knight + Ely trade. Then sign Chucky Atkins and waive Bobby Jackson.

We need a distributor like Knight, but our offense is predicated on Gasol passing out to three-point shooters. Knight can barely find the rim from 22 feet.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic back in for Murray

Gasol misses

Kidd gets called on travel? wow I cant even remember the last time this happened.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> that is not a travel in the NBA!


if lebron james or dwayne wade did that then it surely wouldn't be.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Celtics 56 Points with 7 minutes to go in 2ND QUARTER

LMAO @ Knicks D


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Stop leaving Miller open!

**** hes gonna catch fire and then were screwed.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well, thats 5 fouls he's drawn on 3 of our bigs. Maybe the refs can shove the whistle up there ***?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Krstic's 1st personal comes at 4:21 to go in the 2nd.

Pretty impressive.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i for one hate this small lineup.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't care if ou bench scores or not. I just want them to play D and not blow the lead


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh, man, Miller is off tonight.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

lmao

shaggy from scoobee doo

vince!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter drives and hits

36-24 Nets

Atkins hits, get Vaughn out of there, Jesus 2nd time hes done that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dumb foul by vaughn.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vaughn, SIT DOWN thats the second time its happened in the same game to TWO DIFFERENT PLAYERS


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

sick shot by vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> dumb foul by vaughn.


 nevermind, they waived off the basket. It's not AS dumb


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ for threeee!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

loooong 3 by VC


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ for threeee!


 :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ittttts A Vc Threeeeeeeeeeeeeee From 28 Feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

42-26


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits a 3

39-26 Nets

Miller misses, blocked by Kurly

Carter hits from deep

42-26 Nets

Time Out Memphis


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow here we go!!!

man the nets are fun to watch.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ works hard on his 3 pointer shooting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ w/ the triple, Krstic w/ the block... Carter w/ a LOOONG 3 off the feed from Kidd.

Team Basketball!

26-42 Nets, time out!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, it's time for Miller to get Nenowned

And then a llooooooong VC three

Time out grizzlers

Nets up 42-26

"that was the globetrotters against the washington generals"


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> loooong 3 by VC


 :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince and RJ tearing it up.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This is Vince's best game in a while. Seems like whenever he touches the ball he does something positive.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we do have the Defense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jarkid said:


> RJ works hard on his 3 pointer shooting.


It would be impossible to count the times that the announcers make it a point over the season to say that Jefferson is the 1st one on the court, throwing up shot after shot... on both hands.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Knicks Defense Giving up 59 Points to Celtics with 6:00 to go in 2nd
Nets Defense Giving up 26 Points to Grizzlies with 3:00 to go in 2nd


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****ing god!!!! This guy named Fred Carter on NBA TV said the Nets can't score and don't have enough outside shooting. Vecsey and the host tried toi convince him that we do. The Nets just hit 2 threes. NBA TV is turning into ESPN acting like stat whores


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Vince's range limitless?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad with the nice tip over Pau.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

"Carolina vs. duke...and Nenad! No college, but he gets the bucket"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Was the clock running down on Vince's three? That seems like a awful long way to just shoot one unless the clock is about to expire.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter steal, Nets miss shot, Krstic w/ the tip.

Krstic with 10 points, 5 boards...

but Krstic just picked up his 2nd.

LOL

Filling every damn column.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince planned that. he missed it on purpose so nenad could tip it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Rawse said:


> We need a distributor like Knight, but our offense is predicated on Gasol passing out to three-point shooters. Knight can barely find the rim from 22 feet.


Except against the Nets, when he's Basketball Jesus.

Knight's not a great outside threat, but he can sink an open shot and he can score very well if he has to.

On the Grizzlies, though, he wouldn't have to take any shots that weren't wide open.

Not perfect, maybe, but he was available.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic tip in

Krstic fouls Atkins

Under 3 to play

44-26 Nets

Robinson gets fouled


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Anima said:


> Was the clock running down on Vince's three? That seems like a awful long way to just shoot one unless the clock is about to expire.


most of vince's threes are from that long. he can make them from that long and defenses usually don't come out to defend him from that far away so he just shoots it.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

45-27 Nets

Carter with a nasty dunk!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Omfg Vince!!!!!!!!

47-27!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vince with a huge slam!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That was a great fast break. Kidd to VC for the nice dunk


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anima said:


> Was the clock running down on Vince's three? That seems like a awful long way to just shoot one unless the clock is about to expire.


Nope. He just can't miss, and he knows it.

We're toast. Our legs look shot, no one's hustling and none of our shots are going down.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man why we so good


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL

Carter board off nice D on Battier... pushes to Kidd, Kidd in the lane, leaves if for Carter...

Ian, "That is a MAN's JAM!"

Gasol scores. Carter fouled driving.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

10, 5, 3, and 2 is not a bad half of basketball. He just needs to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That was a great fast break. Kidd to VC for the nice dunk


Wish I could have seen that!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> man why we so good


ya this has to be a dream


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Nope. He just can't miss, and he knows it.
> 
> We're toast. Our legs look shot, no one's hustling and none of our shots are going down.


Vince would take that shot whether hes 10/10 or 0/10, we still like him though.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Playing the 2nd half of a back-to-back against a rested home team is tough.

And when that team is destryoing everyone in their path...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, the "rev it up" is a tribute to Arthur Johnson, a rookie from training camp, and his dance moves.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL!!

Vince with the psudo-dunk!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

lmao @ VINCE

thats classic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, cliff dunks it while Vince is fake dunking it

*Halftime*
Nets 50
Grizzlies 31


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cliff robinson screws vc a windmill


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow what the **** was that! That was the ****!

Awesome play by the Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince teaching Clifford how to dunk LMAO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

"The first time a player posterized a player on his own team"


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i love this team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, the "rev it up" is a tribute to Arthur Johnson, a rookie from training camp, and his dance moves.



Thorn should resign Johnson for 6 extra fouls. Didn't he have some nice games this pre-season?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The way things are going the Nets could have another 40+ point win.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Greg Anthony just said it right there, the Nets are l-e-g-i-t.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL

Nets having fun...

Carter blocked, RJ steal, Kidd whips to Robinson. Carter waits for the pass. Cliff doesn't pass... Robinson dunks, Carter comes up and fakes the dunk.

Mark Jackson, "First time a player in NBA history a player posterizes his own teammate (Carter).

Nets up 31-50!

At the half.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i never saw that before in my entire life

wow

cliff shoulda passed it though i wanted a windmill

cliff posterized vc


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

He wasn't fake dunking!

He was faking a block attempt to make Cliff's poster!!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

We are a title contender, we have intense defense.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Aw. Shame on you, Cliffy!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *haha, cliff dunks it while Vince is fake dunking it
> *
> *Halftime*
> Nets 50
> Grizzlies 31


What happened??? Share! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> cliff robinson screws vc a windmill


 :|

only you would find something wrong with that. And maybe Vinsane, but he finds somethign wrong with any basket that isn't scored by Vince.


----------



## Richard Jefferson (Jul 21, 2005)

This is beyond a hot streak to what I can only describe as it is... pure fun.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I love this team!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> What happened??? Share! :biggrin: :angel:


 Cliff and Vince were down on the other end, Vaughn threw it down to cliff, and I guess Vince thought he was going to allyoop it to him, but cliff went up for a dunk while he was in the air...so cliff dunked it as vince was jumping like he was dunking it.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> LOL
> 
> Nets having fun...
> 
> ...


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow, are these the NEts??? WOWOWOWOWOW!!!

keep it up Nets!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, the "rev it up" is a tribute to Arthur Johnson, a rookie from training camp, and his dance moves.


 I remember him, he use to play for the MU Tigers. :sour:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Anima said:


> The way things are going the Nets could have another 40+ point win.


Whooooaaaaaaaaaa there!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Holy ****
Cool stuff
by the most entertaining team in all of sports


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cliff and Vince were down on the other end, Vaughn threw it down to cliff, and I guess Vince thought he was going to allyoop it to him, but cliff went up for a dunk while he was in the air...so cliff dunked it as vince was jumping like he was dunking it.


LOL! I hope they show it in the game highlights! :clap:


----------



## Richard Jefferson (Jul 21, 2005)

Vince was mad and you know it! He wanted a Sportscenter highlight and another poster of his own, but this will definitely show up tonight.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys i am not watching this game, but did i get it right when i saw someone say Vc dunked on CLiff?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I love this team!!!!!!!


i love Nets.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cliff and Vince were down on the other end, Vaughn threw it down to cliff, and I guess Vince thought he was going to allyoop it to him, but cliff went up for a dunk while he was in the air...so cliff dunked it as vince was jumping like he was dunking it.


Thanks ToddMac! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If fruitcake can see the game, how come justasking? cant. Thought you both were in Canada


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Guys i am not watching this game, but did i get it right when i saw someone say Vc dunked on CLiff?


 other way around


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

cliff should have gave it up to vince, that would have probably been 360 or something real sick, but vince still made the highlight :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Look at the replay. Vince swats like he's "trying" to block the dunk.

He wasn't faking his own dunk at all.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> Guys i am not watching this game, but did i get it right when i saw someone say Vc dunked on CLiff?


 Cliff "dunked on" Vince.

It just looked like someone getting dunk on, but really both of them went up for the dunk.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> other way around



that can't be possible? Cliffy can still jump?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> He wasn't fake dunking!
> 
> He was faking a block attempt to make Cliff's poster!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Wait, they just replayed it, I think you are right... which makes it even funnier.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> If fruitcake can see the game, how come justasking? cant. Thought you both were in Canada


Really???? Fruitcake, are you able to watch it??? What channel?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Look at the replay. Vince swats like he's "trying" to block the dunk.
> 
> He wasn't faking his own dunk at all.


 The nets are just that good that they play defense against themself, just so they have a challenge.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Man Cavs are hot too

Nets and Cavs two hottest teams in the NBA today.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I was only able to start watching midway through the 2nd, but it looks like Vince is playing his best ball in weeks.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> The nets are just that good that they play defense against themself, just so they have a challenge.


 lol. true.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Somewhere in this game thread I went over the 15,000 post mark


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i love this team.


Are you watching the game fruitcake? I tried looking for it in sportsnet, raptors tv, the score, and I couldn't find it. How about you?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Somewhere in this game thread I went over the 15,000 post mark


Congratulations ToddMac!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Celtics drop 71 @ Halftime vs. the Knicks

Man Knicks are a mess.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> Celtics drop 71 @ Halftime vs. the Knicks
> 
> Man Knicks are a mess.


 no matter how bad things get with the nets, I can always feel a little better by thinking "well, atleast we're not the knicks"


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no matter how bad things get with the nets, I can always feel a little better by thinking "well, atleast we're not the knicks"



Yep, think about it...Knicks outscore the Nets @ Halftime and the Knicks are down 20 and the Nets are up 19


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jmk said:


> I was only able to start watching midway through the 2nd, but it looks like Vince is playing his best ball in weeks.


Fair assessment, cant fault that.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Man Cavs are hot too
> 
> Nets and Cavs two hottest teams in the NBA today.


when Nets losing, cav losing.when nets winning, cavs winning


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Somewhere in this game thread I went over the 15,000 post mark


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

You can always count backwards if you want to know which post it was.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Yep, think about it...Knicks outscore the Nets @ Halftime and the Knicks are down 20 and the Nets are up 19


the quote of today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang if Cavs win 50, Bron could be the MVP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

OT- The Celtics have 71 points in the first half of there game with the Knicks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Halftime Enetertainment!!!!!!!!


uh. uh .uh. uh. uh. uh. uh. uh.uh


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Somewhere in this game thread I went over the 15,000 post mark


 Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Halftime Enetertainment!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> uh. uh .uh. uh. uh. uh. uh. uh.uh


take off your cloth, and dance for us.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LMAO Cliff you dummy, you messed up Vince's dunk. Just saw the highlights on ESPN.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

jarkid said:


> take off your cloth, and dance for us.


 :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Are you watching the game fruitcake? I tried looking for it in sportsnet, raptors tv, the score, and I couldn't find it. How about you?


no i am not watching this game right now. and i have looked in those places too.

can't find a radio feed either.....


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

btw, raptors are up 12 on the Heat, Miami looks lost out there and no D.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Barry Bonds = Burnt Toast


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Is it just me or has this been a longer then average halftime?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> no i am not watching this game right now. and i have looked in those places too.
> 
> can't find a radio feed either.....


FOUND IT FOUND IT FOUND IT

http://www.soulclassics.com/

go to listen live (right now radio)

sign up---it takes like 10 seconsd

then wait for like 5 minutes...

and it will start!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> btw, raptors are up 12 on the Heat, Miami looks lost out there and no D.


shaq and zo both injured.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Anima said:


> Is it just me or has this been a longer then average halftime?


Or maybe the game was so much fun, your anxious to see some more?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wheres the competition?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets offense running smoothly, defense even working better. Lots of things to be happy about right now.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses

54-33 Nets

Gasol hits a nice runner


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Woohoo! Games on.

RJ with a very good start to the 2nd half.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Gasol 18
Rest of team 17


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> FOUND IT FOUND IT FOUND IT
> 
> http://www.soulclassics.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks fruitcake!! :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Gasol draws the foul, will shoot 2


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Is it me or does Chucky Atkins looks like Kenny Smith?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gasol with an equally good start to the 2nd half.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thanks fruitcake!! :clap:


no problem!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Gasol 18
> Rest of team 17


Krstic w/ the block on Gasol now.

Who was his other block on?

-Petey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Gasol 18
> Rest of team 17


Pau Gasol: 8/13 FG
Rest of team: 6/27 FG

Pau needs to take every damn shot. The rest of this team is hot garbage tonight.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits

Atkins miss

Wright rebounds

Krstic blocks Gasol

Kidd misses 3

Offensive foul on Gasol, he is frustrated .

58-36 Nets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gasol misses the first, hits the second.

Krstic!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man. this is vince's best game for weeks now. Why stop going to him?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

God Gasol is scary good


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> FOUND IT FOUND IT FOUND IT
> 
> http://www.soulclassics.com/
> 
> ...


 Yeah, haven't been able to do the PBP lately, shouldn't even be watching now.

Sorry about that.

Have had work and personal paperwork the last few nights.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Krstic w/ the block on Gasol now.
> 
> Who was his other block on?
> 
> -Petey


 That was Krstic's 3rd block.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Petey said:


> Krstic w/ the block on Gasol now.
> 
> Who was his other block on?
> 
> -Petey


Miller


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Anima said:


> That was Krstic's 3rd block.


 Go Krstic! :clap:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow, that was great to watch. RJ just fly up the court past everyone, and finish like it was nothing.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Horrid call.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, all five on the C's starters are already in double figures.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets are so unbelievably quick on their rotations.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, Krstic is a shotblocking machine of late. Imagine Ilic and krstic swatting shots like potatoes.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Can vince get a shot?


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Lets go Vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

My god Nets defense is rediculously good


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 7:36 Richard Jefferson made Slam Dunk, Assist Jason Kidd 
MEM 7:14 Lorenzen Wright made Slam Dunk, Assist Pau Gasol 
NJ 6:48 Jason Collins missed Jump Shot 
NJ 6:44 Offensive Rebound by Richard Jefferson 
NJ 6:37 Offensive foul on Nenad Krstic 
NJ 6:37 Offensive Foul turnover on Nenad Krstic 
MEM 6:11 24-second shotclock violaton turnover on Pau Gasol 
NJ 5:59 Jason Kidd missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
NJ 5:55 Offensive Rebound by Jason Collins (5 Reb)


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LeBron 39 points with 10 minutes to go


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

whre is vinsane?? give the ball the vince !!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> LeBron 39 points with 10 minutes to go


he is literally WILLING the cavs to playoffs


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jarkid said:


> whre is vinsane?? give the ball the vince !!




:laugh:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys! What's going on?


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Of the few Nets games that I've seen, I've noticed that sometimes they just forget about Vince on offense which I don't understand.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy cant handle it

Under 5 to play

Jackson hits 3

60-43 Nets.

RJ loses it

.5 on the shot clock.

RJ draws the foul


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> Of the few Nets games that I've seen, I've noticed that sometimes they just forget about Vince on offense which I don't understand.



and this is one of the reasons for his shooting slump, this takes him completely out of his rythm.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If the Nets win tonight, do they clinch a playoff spot?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> LeBron 39 points with 10 minutes to go


 I'd like to see him try and go for 50 but I think the Cavs will take him about with 4 or 5 minutes left if they still have a sizable lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

all carter is doing IS TAKING 30 FOOTERS, enough.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

CaptainFunk said:


> Of the few Nets games that I've seen, I've noticed that sometimes they just forget about Vince on offense which I don't understand.


Trust me your not the only one that has noticed


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses 3

Jones hits 2

62-45 Nets

Carter drives cant hit.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

lol
razzle dazzles


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whata freakin pass
but bobby jackson answers that bug


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stop giving up open looks to jackson


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i counted at least to deliberate fouls by memphis on kidd and carter in the single possession.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> Of the few Nets games that I've seen, I've noticed that sometimes they just forget about Vince on offense which I don't understand.


He _always_ takes the most shots, so I don't get how he's ever "forgotten".


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

VC_15 said:


> and this is one of the reasons for his shooting slump, this takes him completely out of his rythm.


and that's what exactly what happened again, when he's feeling it feed him the ball,


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

LBJ with 43 points and just over seven minutes left.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> If the Nets win tonight, do they clinch a playoff spot?



As long as the sixers dont catch up to us
LOL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we win, do we clinch a playoff spot??????????


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> He _always_ takes the most shots, so I don't get how he's ever "forgotten".



So first 8 minutes of the 3rd quarter with no shot attempt is not forgotten?


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

ghoti said:


> He _always_ takes the most shots, so I don't get how he's ever "forgotten".


When he gets into a good groove, the team just takes him out of it, later when he shoots of course he's gonna be cold.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jizzy said:


> If we win, do we clinch a playoff spot??????????


No they will need one more.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> If we win, do we clinch a playoff spot??????????



Well if Cavs win tonight, they clinch and they would be 42-29

So I am pretty sure we do because we will be 42-28


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> So first 8 minutes of the 3rd quarter with no shot attempt is not forgotten?


Were the shots the Nets were taking bad ones? Did Carter have a better look?

RJ is 6-8, maybe we should all complain that he's being "forgotten".


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CaptainFunk said:


> When he gets into a good groove, the team just takes him out of it, later when he shoots of course he's gonna be cold.


But at the same time, Carter passes up to set up his mates when he's hot too.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thats a bull**** foul call!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> When he gets into a good groove, the team just takes him out of it, later when he shoots of course he's gonna be cold.


He's not ever cold. He gets out of bed warm.

If he's missing, it's because he's taking tough shots.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

If that's an offensive foul, Gasol commits one on every possession. (and he dosen't)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lawrence Frank are you kidding ME?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

At the end of 3:

Nets: 67
Grizzles: 52

Largest Nets lead was 23.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The team has a comfortable lead right now. I doubt Vince cares what his stats look at the end of the day or how many shots he takes or doesnt take.


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Petey said:


> But at the same time, Carter passes up to set up his mates when he's hot too.
> 
> -Petey


That's true, at times he's too unselfish.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its by no means an intelligent move to pull your starters while Gasol is still in the game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Pacers are losing to the Hawks and are on a losing streak yet these stupid announcers ignore that and say they are a contender. **** that. When the nets lose a game, all you hear is "The won't do anything in the playoffs"


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Were the shots the Nets were taking bad ones? Did Carter have a better look?
> 
> RJ is 6-8, maybe we should all complain that he's being "forgotten".



it all depend, Rj is a second to third option on this team. I've never seen someone as a first offense option on his team not have a shot attempt for 8 minutes or plays ran for him. I am not saying always give it to him, i am just saying that when he's hot do it. Rj complained about it, we've seen it before.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> The team has a comfortable lead right now. I doubt Vince cares what his stats look at the end of the day or how many shots he takes or doesnt take.


He doesn't need to shoot to be in the flow of the game.

That's one of the best things about him.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Bench 3-15.

C'mon, if you guys want playing time make your F'n shots PLEASE!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> it all depend, Rj is a second to third option on this team. I've never seen someone as a first offense option on his team not have a shot attempt for 8 minutes or plays ran for him. I am not saying always give it to him, i am just saying that when he's hot do it. Rj complained about it, we've seen it before.


The 1st option is the player with the best opportunity to score.

That's how the Nets have won 9 in a row.

It's also why Vince's passing and his defense have been as important as his 24 PPG.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CaptainFunk said:


> That's true, at times he's too unselfish.


 I know that alot of people can't watch the games, it's too bad.

So when I do the PBP I post the offensive ball's movement.

Like Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Krstic... etc

Otherwise Vinsane would just go insane in the forum.

He does touch the ball, and at the end of the night... I do at times like why didn't Carter or Jefferson shot or drive instead of letting Murray, Vaughn, etc. take the shot off the final pass. But that's the overall nature of the team.

-Petey


----------



## Almairo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all...Hi from Istanbul...Here is 5,12 am and im still waiting for the end of game to sleep...I hope we`ll win...

*GO NETS!*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Frank insert carter!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Insert The Starters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

uh oh.......


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Almairo said:


> Hi all...Hi from Istanbul...Here is 5,12 am and im still waiting for the end of game to sleep...I hope we`ll win...
> 
> *GO NETS!*


Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ill rep you now and have someone explain rep to you!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> The 1st option is the player with the best opportunity to score.
> 
> That's how the Nets have won 9 in a row.
> 
> It's also why Vince's passing and his defense have been as important as his 24 PPG.


Yup.

Someone had posted this earlier. Think it was ByeByeKMart.

While Carter's stats (ppg) on this streak is down from the 10 game streak, the Nets have beaten better teams this go around.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lead down to 13, NEts ball, zoran :curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am hoping this bench doesnt blow the game


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> I know that alot of people can't watch the games, it's too bad.
> 
> So when I do the PBP I post the offensive ball's movement.


Great point, Petey.

It's different when you are watching the ESPN PBP and you don't see "Vince Carter" pop up. It's easy to think he's being ignored.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff hurt


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

****, robinson might be hurt.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Frank Is A Moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE PUT THE STARTERS IN!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran's pass out of bounds, Cliff's knee buckles, hits the ground, Nets time out.

Kidd and Carter still on the bench. Changed to a full timeout.

Cliff is up...

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man...Cliffy trying to catch Zoron's bad pass just twisted his knee. He's trying to shake it off. I hope he's alright.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> While Carter's stats (ppg) on this streak is down from the 10 game streak, the Nets have beaten better teams this go around.


And his PPG is the same during the streak as his season average, which is good.


----------



## Boom Dawg (Jan 9, 2006)

Im assuming hes going to let the lead get to 7 or so before he puts somone who can score back in the game....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Almairo said:


> Hi all...Hi from Istanbul...Here is 5,12 am and im still waiting for the end of game to sleep...I hope we`ll win...
> 
> *GO NETS!*


Welcome to BBB.net; another international fan, very cool. Sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Ajc Nyc


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Man...Cliffy trying to catch Zoron's bad pass just twisted his knee. He's trying to shake it off. I hope he's alright.


Don't worry!

If Cliff is injured they'll just put in one of the other backup big men --

Oh. ****.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wright > Granger > Warrick

In Rod Thorn's mind


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Antoine!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grizzles 8-0 run, stopped with an RJ pull up.

Wright in for Zoran now.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Great D from Antoine!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> If Cliff is injured they'll just put in one of the other backup big men --
> 
> Oh. ****.




We don't have a backup big man. Unless, Murray can play center


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i swear does frank know how to make in game adjustments?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

It's the daily "Antoine Wright 4th Quarter Lockdown"!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

How come so many people from Turkey are Nets fans and find these boards?


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

I go downstairs to get some food, come back and the lead is cut this badly already, please tell me the starters are coming back in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> If Cliff is injured they'll just put in one of the other backup big men --
> 
> Oh. ****.


Was my point last night. With the progression of Wright and Zoran, I'd rather the Nets acquire big man depth.

Don't even have Marc Stink'n Jackson now...

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Put Padgett in there!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LeBronze exits with 46


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> How come so many people from Turkey are Nets fans and find these boards?


Krstic; luck


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We don't have a backup big man. Unless, Murray can play center


Cliff's on the floor and playing but he's playing a bit gingerly. Hopefully he'll be alright and isn't making things worse by playing.


----------



## Almairo (Mar 30, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ill rep you now and have someone explain rep to you!


Thanks man... :cowboy:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wright is a agressive! he deserves more playing time than zoran!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Put Padgett in there!!!


Oy.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Antoine Wright does all the little things. Great D on Jackson, strips the ball on the next possession, gets another possession for the Nets, and now finishes a layup!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Wright scores on a driving layup 73-56 Nets.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

For one last and final time.

**** Warrick.

Wright Pwns.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was a HORRIBLE foul call on wright.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I would have thought Cliff would be on the bench, whats Frank thinking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, I guess Netted was right this afternoon where Miles shows his buddies how he's a celebrity over in the US already.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> wright is a agressive! he deserves more playing time than zoran!


Zoran has to shoot 1000 jumpers a day until he is ready to take them in the game.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

cool it robinson, **** he is called for a technical ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, you guys are going bananas and we're still leading. Imagine if we were down by 20 :eek8:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ 25 points on 7-9 shooting


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't be stupid, Cliff.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> RJ 25 points on 7-9 shooting


 Extremely efficient. :clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, I kind of feel bad for the Knicks. 

Celtics with 104 points after three and are up 30.


----------



## Almairo (Mar 30, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> How come so many people from Turkey are Nets fans and find these boards?


here are lots of vinsanity&nets fans like me...

i was looking for a big NBA forum and i searched on big-boards.com...this is the story of my coming...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This game just zoomed right by.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whos next?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Almairo said:


> here are lots of vinsanity&nets fans like me...
> 
> i was looking for a big NBA forum and i searched on big-boards.com...this is the story of my coming...


Welcome, you will love it here. Wait a min thats Petey's line, shucks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Whos next?


 Hawks friday.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Almairo said:


> here are lots of vinsanity&nets fans like me...
> 
> i was looking for a big NBA forum and i searched on big-boards.com...this is the story of my coming...


neat, i hope u like it here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Put Nachbar in


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hakim Warrick is gonna be nasty

10 Pts 5-6


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Omg Beautiful!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ 27 Pts on 10 FGA 

He could average 30 if he wanted


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Welcome, you will love it here. Wait a min thats Petey's line, shucks


 No no... it's

"Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here!"

And then I'll throw in a note of some sort, if the poster says something of why they are here.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, these blowouts are boring as hell. Just another ho-hum win for the Nets.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That was 2001esque. Opposing team scores, Nets still run the ball down their throat.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Carter got the best of Eddie Jones tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Where Is The Defense, Omg!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets fell asleep a little too early tonight.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

wow 10 point game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** man ****!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

god damn, will someone please rebound the ball!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Man, these blowouts are boring as hell. Just another ho-hum win for the Nets.


 Grizzles only down 10, with slightly less than 2 minutes to play.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

do you old school people ever remember a nets streak this dominating?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

whats the time and score?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets must score right here!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

What happened? Why is just a 10 point lead now?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vincey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> do you old school people ever remember a nets streak this dominating?


They won 10 in a row in the 2003 NBA Playoffs


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> do you old school people ever remember a nets streak this dominating?


actually, 1or 2 seasons ago, we went on a 13-14 win streak(with kmart and kittles)


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> do you old school people ever remember a nets streak this dominating?


I think the Nets can beat it's previous franchise best winning streak. The Nets are playing the best I've seen them in a long time.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lllllmfaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooo


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

12pt lead w/ 1:08 to go.... Thank god we ain't playing vs Tmac


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Setshoooooooooooooooooooooooootwillllllllllllllllllllly For 3!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Collins For 3! 
86-74 Nets!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Knicks are pathetic, it's just unwatchable right now (for Knick fans). 118 points with over 7 minutes to go for the Celticss. The Knicks are down 40 or something.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

NOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!

:jawdrop:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG

Set Shot Willy w/ a 3.

Jackson hits a 3.

11.2 on the clock.

Nets win 74-86!

10 in a row!

-Petey


----------



## Almairo (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you all...

10 straight wins...That`s superb...I hope we will finish over 50 wins...

p.s. I know my english is too comic...Sorry about that...But this is not my native language...


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Collins with the 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

COLLINS WITH THE TREY!!! THATS LIKE THE 4th of his career!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Collins!!!!!!!!!!! Mother****ers!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

:laugh: :jawdrop: set shot willy for 3


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254911

Vote for Player of the Game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am i seeing right. Jason collins made a 3


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

FRANK!! REST THE STARTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

10 in a row, how sweet it is. Dominating defense yet again


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254911
> 
> Vote for Player of the Game


collins with the dagger and hitting some jumpshots as well.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets hold their opponents under 75 again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> They won 10 in a row in the 2003 NBA Playoffs


Yup. Huge.

Hoping the Nets carry over some of this magic into the playoffs this year.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Who needs Padgett or Thomas when you have Collins 8)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Celtics up 119-83 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Am i seeing right. Jason collins made a 3


i remember he hit a 3 last year during a rout in cleveland. when he hit it, he tried a second one but failed by only having the ball hit the glass....


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I read Jason collin make 3point shot, i thought they made a mistake, i had to read it here to be sure. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Almairo said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> 10 straight wins...That`s superb...*I hope we will finish over 50 wins*...
> 
> p.s. I know my english is too comic...Sorry about that...But this is not my native language...


The Nets chances are looking very good right now. Welcome Almairo. Your English is fine. I think we could even win all our remaining games.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> FRANK!! REST THE STARTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


? no starter played more than 40 minutes.


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Grizzly radio announcers just named Gasol player of the game....shouldn't it be RJ or something?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Collins did what? lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> Grizzly radio announcers just named Gasol player of the game....shouldn't it be RJ or something?


wtf?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Rockets have a 32 pt. lead over the Sonics @ halftime 64-32.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Just wondering, what is Collins' %3pt fg?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

CaptainFunk said:


> Grizzly radio announcers just named Gasol player of the game....shouldn't it be RJ or something?


 Pretty sure it's the Grizz player of the game. Just like I'm sure the Nets broadcasts name a Nets POTG. And I am sure the Blazers, Nuggets (them I am really sure of since I get to watch Nuggets game in Wichita), 76ers, and so on all do the the same.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Almairo said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> 10 straight wins...That`s superb...I hope we will finish over 50 wins...
> 
> p.s. I know my english is too comic...Sorry about that...But this is not my native language...


There are _tons_ of posters here that do not speak English as their first language.

It's remarkable, and everyone contributes so much. :clap:

I admire anyone who can communicate on a board like this with that added challenge.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Anima said:


> Pretty sure it's the Grizz player of the game. Just like I'm sure the Nets broadcasts name a Nets POTG. And I am sure the Blazers, Nuggets (them I am really sure of since I get to watch Nuggets game in Wichita), 76ers, and so on do the the same.


]

The Sixers name a player on the winning team player of the game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Just wondering, what is Collins' %3pt fg?


Ahhhhh.

I believe he is 4-8 for his career.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Collins did what? lol


Collins had 3 point range in College

In his last year at Stanford (2000,2001)

he made 12 of 26 three pointers.

http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/2001_draft/Players/collins-jason.shtml

Scouting Report:



> Strengths: Unlike his brother Jarron 's finesse game Jason has a power type game ... *Has a strong physical presence in the lane with his back to the baske*t .... Knows how to use his size to box out opposing player for the easy rebounds or put-backs .... *Soft hands that catch any pass that comes in his direction* ... *Draws frequent contact when he turns into his defender for the power basket ... When getting to the charity line unlike many centers in college Jason can make a high percentage of free throws .... Decent foot speed gets by defenders with relative ease when close to the basket *..... Is starting to develop a nice 14 foot and in jump-shot ... *Plays with a lot of energy in the post making it hard to get a feel for him defensively* ...


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Ahhhhh.
> 
> I believe he is 4-8 for his career.


Maybe we are using him wrong way :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i remember he hit a 3 last year during a rout in cleveland. when he hit it, he tried a second one but failed by only having the ball hit the glass....


yea i remember that... cuz he stepped back to attempt that 3, and L called a time and benched his *** for the rest of the game lol!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> ? no starter played more than 40 minutes.


 yea you don't want to play the bench too much and loose the game (or let them comeback)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like I missed a hella nice game. I'm really excited to check out the Cliffy pwnage on Carter  I just can't believe how well the Nets are doing. I mean my goodness...I even had thoughts that the Nets might have "lucked" into their last win streak, but this one just cements the Nets as real contenders. With the rest of the schedule being relatively easy, the Nets could end the season on a 22 game winning streak if they beat all the teams they should beat.  :headbang: BTW, looked like RJ had a heck of a game by looking at the box score.

The Nets are on pace for 49 wins on the season, if they beat Atlanta it will be 50 

Jason Kidd passed a player on the all-time turnovers list...

21. Charles Oakley - 2,785
*22. Jason Kidd - 2,775*
23. Otis Thorpe - 2,774


----------

